# Ein Unix-Witz......



## Zvoni (9. November 2021)

Sitzt ein junger Unix-Nerd in der Kneipe....
Nerd: "Ein Bier bitte"
Kellner: "Du bist nicht alt genug dafür"
Nerd: "sudo Ein Bier bitte"


```
# make babies
I don't know how to make babies. Stop.
```


----------



## uhuwe (24. November 2021)

Ein gewöhnlicher Benutzer verfügt nicht über die Recht, um sudo verwenden zu können.
Aber trotzdem gut der Witz.


----------



## Zvoni (24. November 2021)

uhuwe hat gesagt.:


> Ein gewöhnlicher Benutzer verfügt nicht über die Recht, um sudo verwenden zu können.
> Aber trotzdem gut der Witz.


Unter FreeBSD stimmt das sogar, obwohl mein Standard-User in "wheel" ist. Muss man die sudoers-datei bearbeiten um sudo für wheel freizugeben.
Unter Linux war ich aber der Meinung, dass mein erster Standarduser (der während der Installation) sudo ausführen kann. Kann mich aber auch irren. Ist jetzt zwei Jahre her , seit ich ne Vanilla-Install gemacht habe


----------



## zerix (25. November 2021)

Für Ubuntu und darauf basierende Derivate und auch bei manchen anderen Distributionen ist dies der Fall.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. November 2021)

Also bei Raspberian geht das von jedem user aus.


----------

